# 2to partage familial repartir l espace



## roquebrune (3 Mars 2020)

Bonjour
J ai pris un partage familial de 2 to pour 5 personnes mais savez vous s il y a moyen de le repartir ?
de regler l espace accorde  pour chacun 

merci


----------



## ericse (3 Mars 2020)

Non, il y a juste moyen de voir l'utilisation de chacun.


----------



## roquebrune (3 Mars 2020)

Merci


----------

